# 2*AA LED light recommendation



## aris1234 (Jun 1, 2016)

I've been a fan of the UltraFire WF-606A for quite some time. I've bought and gifted many over the years. Old technology LED wise perhaps, but reliable and runs off AA's - which you can find anywhere in the world, even at the top of mount Timbuktu. You don't need any special equipment or chargers or anything (quite nice when gifting these things to regular non-gear-head types). With Energizer Lithium primaries, it is the ultimate (IMHO) lightweight emergency light - those batteries have a 10 year shelf life and outlive alkaline by many times. This light could also run off a single CR2 in a short stubby version. Still sold on DX, but in silver only (I prefer black).

So - why is it so difficult to find a 'budget' 2*AA light these days? Plenty of single AA's, or Single 18650/14500's - but not double AA's with the longer form factor. Perhaps i'm missing something? I would have thought too that there might be some more modern LED's to put in such a light compared to the ancient Cree Q2 LED in the WF-606A.

Can anyone recommend something in the 'budget' price range?


----------



## CLHC (Jun 1, 2016)

There's the Mini Maglite Pro AA with a claim[ed] 272 Lumens. In fact these were going for $19.99 at THD with the Mini AAA as a pair.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## xxo (Jun 1, 2016)

The 300 lumen Rayovac 2AA Indestructible is a good choice - sold at home depot in the USA and under the varta brand in other parts of the world. The 2AA Mini Mag Pro Plus is another option; I prefer it over the standard Pro version because you get a very useful low mode on the Plus model.


----------



## aris1234 (Jun 2, 2016)

Many thanks for the responses - note that I am in the UK, so 'sold in USA' doesn't work  I'd prefer one of the Chinese sellers if possible


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jun 2, 2016)

Is the *ThruNite Archer A2 V3 NW* too expensive?

Although I do not own this flashlight, it's the one I think of when 2xAA is mentioned.


----------



## Led Astray (Jun 8, 2016)

depends what you regard as budget, but I have an Olight S15 which is nominally a single AA but usually comes with an extender which allows it to run on 2 AAs which it performs better on (more efficiently). (It also runs well on a 14500 using the single tube). 

So plenty of options and a pretty reasonable spread of runtimes & brightness. Selfbuilt reviewed it which persuaded me of its charms.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 8, 2016)

The S15 mentioned above would be a really nice step up!

Of course there is also the Eagletac D25A2 in all its variations which is also very nice.

But thinking that you want to stay in the $15 range, you might just go to walmart or home depot and see what they have to offer.
I have seen the Energizer hard case pro, and it was bright and throwy for a 2AA light. I didn't look at the emiter, so I have no idea what is in there. It is a bit bulky though, but built tough.

Then there are a number of defiant lights at the home depot, probably in your price ball park.


----------



## PhilipSmith (Jul 7, 2016)

recommend you tank007 ZM112 .the price is acceptable.
with 2*AA(0.8-3.6V) battery 
LED：CREE XP-G R5 
size:15.3*2.0*2.8cm 
mode：5 mode 
weight:98.2g 
beam：200m
brightness:260LM


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 7, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Is the *ThruNite Archer A2 V3 NW* too expensive?
> 
> Although I do not own this flashlight, it's the one I think of when 2xAA is mentioned.



Hey...me too !


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 7, 2016)

aris1234 said:


> Many thanks for the responses - note that I am in the UK, so 'sold in USA' doesn't work  I'd prefer one of the Chinese sellers if possible



Varta is the Euro version of Rayovacs. Maybe they've done a version of the 300 lumen Indestructable? The Rayovac varient is about $15 US with Rayovac best alkaline batteries.


----------



## Dave D (Jul 7, 2016)

There are a lot of 2 x AA flashlights available, it just depends what you consider 'budget'.

The Flashlight search tool below lists 94 from $18.25 up.

http://flashlights.parametrek.com/index.html?battery=2xAA


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 7, 2016)

aris1234 said:


> ..........So - why is it so difficult to find a 'budget' 2*AA light these days? Plenty of single AA's, or Single 18650/14500's - but not double AA's with the longer form factor. Perhaps i'm missing something?.......


2 x AA is old school technology. Before LEDs, the incandescent bulb required more voltage than a single cell. The 2 cell incandescent flashlights thus became very common and perhaps the bonifide standard. Everything has changed.

Along comes the LED which has to have the current through the LED controlled and then it doesn't matter if you have one cell or multiple cells. The LED driver board simply converts incoming power to that needed for the LED. The only advantage of 2xAA over single cell is runtime and with 2xAA there is more power and thus you can get the light brighter.

But there is also a disadvantage to 2xAA in that the voltage of 3v is near the Vf of the LED when the batteries are new. But since batteries only drop in voltage with use, the majority of the time the battery voltage is below the Vf and thus flashlight makers utilize a boost circuit. This presents a problem for the Energizer L91 batteries that are near 1.80v when new so most 2xAA lights that have a low-med-high output lose the low mode until the batteries drop below the Vf of the LED. To accommodate otherwise would require a buck-boost driver and you're not going to find those in the budget lights. 2xAA budget lights without the Vf problem are likely to utilize a driver that isn't very efficient like you'd find in the more expensive lights.

2xAA form factor LED lights are my least favorite since the advent of the LED. I think its best to either have the battery voltage squarely above the Vf or below the Vf such as single cell.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 7, 2016)

Care to explain Vf a bit? Please


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 7, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Care to explain Vf a bit? Please


Vf is the forward voltage drop across an LED when a current is being passed through it. All diodes have a forward voltage drop. Schottky diodes its around 0.4v. Silicon diodes its around 0.7v. Light emitting diodes its around 3v. The newer LEDs, the Vf has been dropping.

So what this means is that if you put 2 volts across the LED in the forward bias direction which is positive on the anode and negative on the cathode, there still won't be any current pass through the LED (ie: no light). If you keep raising the voltage up until current conducts on the LED (around 2.70v depending on model of LED), then you see the first evidence of light.

If you look at a graph with the X-axis being the Vf and the Y-axis as the light output, what you will see is a straight line near zero output and then when you hit the Vf, it ramps up fairly rapidly for very little change in Vf. So because of that LED's are best controlled via current and not voltage. A driver circuit with a feedback can make the adjustments to Vf in microseconds to keep a current regulated system in regulation.

Hope that helps without getting too complicated.

XP-G2 forward voltage vs current (or vs light output since current is proportional to light)


----------



## ronniepudding (Jul 7, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> 2 x AA is old school technology. Before LEDs, the incandescent bulb required more voltage than a single cell. The 2 cell incandescent flashlights thus became very common and perhaps the bonifide standard. Everything has changed.
> ...
> The only advantage of 2xAA over single cell is runtime and with 2xAA there is more power and thus you can get the light brighter.
> 
> ...



I'm not arguing with what you're saying from a power source and driver perspective, and it makes sense that 2xAA format in LED flashlights persists partly due to historical precedence from the incandescent days. Nevertheless, I'd like to add that beyond the runtime advantage over single cell, 2xAA can be more comfortable to hold and use for folks with big hands, and in situations where the user is wearing gloves. While 1xAA makes a better EDC format IMHO, around the house I generally reach for a 2xAA light because it just fits in my hand better, and I'm less likely to drop it while doing stuff. Likewise in the winter, while working/walking with gloves on, 2xAA is about the smallest form factor I want to carry. I also keep a 2xAA light in the car for these reasons, and because of the extra runtime available in an emergency. I realize that this is a matter of personal preference, but I imagine I'm not alone.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank ya hiuintahs. 

Causes me to think "hmmmmm"... as I ponder how Gene Malkoff 3 volt drop in modules work in a Rayovac 2aa.... but that's for another topic in another place. 

Great job at explaining the lack of selection of 2aa LED lights in general. 
I just figured it was a simple "LED penlights don't sell these days".


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 7, 2016)

Your're welcome guys......fun stuff!



ronniepudding said:


> ...........I'd like to add that beyond the runtime advantage over single cell, 2xAA can be more comfortable to hold and use for folks with big hands, and in situations where the user is wearing gloves. While 1xAA makes a better EDC format IMHO, around the house I generally reach for a 2xAA light because it just fits in my hand better, and I'm less likely to drop it while doing stuff............... I also keep a 2xAA light in the car for these reasons, and because of the extra runtime available in an emergency........


Ya, some people will prefer the size of 2AA over single AA. My favorite is the single 18650 size......just slightly shorter than 2AA. And I also keep a 2xAA light as my vehicle emergency glove box light in the truck. However the one I have (an older iTP SA2) does not have the problem of losing the low mode with the L91 lithiums like a lot of 2AA lights have.



bykfixer said:


> .......Causes me to think "hmmmmm"... as I ponder how Gene Malkoff 3 volt drop in modules work in a Rayovac 2aa....


Ya, there are a lot of different ways of driving the LED with 2 cell configuration. The hobby in me finds a great deal of interest in doing run time tests which measures the efficiency of not only the LED but also the driver circuit. As an electronics guy, the art to me in an LED flashlight is in the driver.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 7, 2016)

I like 2 x AA form factor to leave around the house for anybody to use. 18650 can be dangerous in the wrong hands. I came home from work during a blackout to find a direct drive 1 x 18650 flashlight stuck between cushions on the couch to ceiling bounce producing a lantern effect lighting up the entire second floor of the house. If I had worked a couple more hours (or minutes who knows) it could have been bad. 

2 alkaleaks in a cheap flashlight is pretty idiot proof.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jul 18, 2016)

I also think 1XAA took over since the overall brightness of a 1XAA LED light is significantly higher than your standard 2XAA Maglite incan. 3xAAA seems to have taken over as far as multiple cells go in the budget category, probably as a cheap trick to emulate rechargeable li-ion voltages. Enthusiasts, including those of weapon lights and other demanding applications, seem to have switched to lithium chemistries. R&D funds have probably shifted as well and acts to hasten the downfall of the format. Why build a 2xAA light when you could build a smaller, brighter 3XAAA light (appealing to the lumens race and off the shelf budget crowds), or a CR123A light, which has the same voltage in a smaller package without the downfalls of the multicell formats?
Overall it just seems like the 2xAA class has been outclassed by essentially anything lithium (14500, 18650, and CR123A especially, and the small package emulation via 3xAAA ) and by the high performance of LEDs even on 1xAA. It's really a shame since AA is still the most widely available battery type and are safer for non-flashaholics than li-ions.

Back on topic, there are two recommendations I make for a budget 2XAA light: the Maglite Pro (272 lumens or something, one mode, generally $20 at your local big box store, sometimes better deals exist) or the Thrunite Archer 2A (available in neutral white, multiple modes, clicky, avaliable online for <$40). The Nitecore MT2A is pretty comparable to the Thrunite.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 18, 2016)

As you live in the UK you should be looking in the many trade stores that are prolific all over.Screwfix-Machine Mart and dozens of others.Arco the PPE people are very good on lights as are farm trade stores and the outdoor specialists.

You should have no trouble at all getting a good decent light.Have you tried Maplins ?


----------



## Light Bringer (Aug 21, 2016)

Oddly enough, I have 2 Taskforce 2-AA rubberised lights (3, actually; the gf has one) that look as if they take C cells. Internal ribs fit AAs instead. Nice and grippy, even with thick gloves.

I took out the incan PR6 or whatever generic bulb it took, tossed the cap that holds the bulb in the reflector, lightly shaved the hole in the reflector to be able to press-fit a Mag 2D LED bulb replacement, and it fits perfectly. This is going back a few years, but they're still going strong. And this is before the drop-in Nite Ize direct replacement (a bit ringier than the Mag).

Also recently discovered that a P90 would likely fit perfectly, too! The lip of the reflector is the exact size of the molded-plastic reflector, and the rim of the pill would make contact with the copper "leaf" sticking out from the side-switch.

I see a mod in the near future... 

No nothing sick, just an 800mA boost driver into a nice efficient XM-L2, like in my modded MiniMag. Shouldn't get too warm, at least not for short-term use. Won't cook as bad as the thermally-insulated Mag bulb I have in there now, that's for sure!


----------



## DRAWs (Aug 21, 2016)

MT20A from Nitecore, man. i have that light and i happy with it, it have a forward clickie switch and 2 electronic side switch for changing the modes.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Aug 21, 2016)

Inova x2. Simple 2 mode operation high and low. I have the older one which is 150ish on high and a long running 18 on low I think. The new ones are around 43 on low I think and 190 high. Good lights though. Simple and should be quite reliable.


----------



## Trails2004 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dave D said:


> There are a lot of 2 x AA flashlights available, it just depends what you consider 'budget'.
> 
> The Flashlight search tool below lists 94 from $18.25 up.
> 
> http://flashlights.parametrek.com/index.html?battery=2xAA




Thanks for the link to the search tool !!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 1, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> <snip> ... flashlight makers utilize a boost circuit. This presents a problem for the Energizer L91 batteries that are near 1.80v when new so most 2xAA lights that have a low-med-high output lose the low mode until the batteries drop below the Vf of the LED.
> 
> <snip>



Thanks for this! I learned something new.

I wonder if this impacts the new *Olight S2A*.


----------



## dmattaponi (Apr 30, 2017)

Recently bought the Thrunite 2Av3 just to compare it to my 1Av3. At 500 lumens on high it is a blinder. I like it. I won't carry it for edc like I do the 1A version, but I would choose it for home defense applications over the 1A. Cost only $29.99.


----------

